

An important software development lesson I learned from Fight Club - totalgeek
http://www.codeomnib.us/important-software-development-lesson-learned-fight-club/

======
ambiate
I see the committee on the horizon. The SOA musings have been spreading like
an infection for two years. The erasers being thrown over inheriting a Person
that just has a name attribute vs building it right into the supposed child
class. I see more time being spent in meetings and coworkers gathering in
niches than actual productivity.

There's only one important part to the processes and applications we built:
data. Protecting, serving, logging and preserving data. Nothing else matters.

